# Problema con el teclado de una tablet pc



## juanyaudat (Jun 27, 2008)

hola necesito si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar un problema que tengo ya hace un buen tiempo, el tema es que tengo una hp tablet pc compaq tc1100 y tiene el teclado que se lo puede desconectar, bue el problema sale cuando lo quiero conectar por que la maquina no me lo reconoce y lo tengo que sacar y poner una y otra vez hasta que me lo reconoce y una vez que lo reconoce hay letras que no se pueden escribir ya que aparecen como numeros, yo ya le instale unos drivers que estan en la pag de hp y sigue funcionando igual, osea con el mismo problema, tambien la desarme para ver si era un problema de que de tanto conectar y desconectar se haya desoldado el mini usb que posee el teclado pero sigue igual.
por favor si alguien tiene una solucion por favor envienla, ya que esto es mucha maquina como para usarla con el pen y no poder escirbir


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola.
Debes comprobar si tu teclado está bueno, pruébalo en otra computadora (de un amigo o familiar que tenga computadora).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanyaudat (Jun 28, 2008)

hola, esa solucion ya la consideré pero tengo un pequeño problema, en donde yo vivo que es tucuman- argentina solo vi una persona ademas de mi que tienen ese tipo de pc y de casualidad la cruse en un bar hace como un año y nunca mas las vi, es que ese tipo de compus son algo costosas, me parece que voy a desarmar esta vez la compu, no el teclado y voy a ver si es el conector de la compu y si no ando sera por los drivers


----------

